# Spur teat



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

My daughter got two boers to use them to breed future market goats. She can also show one at Fair. The boer cross is nice she is black and white but her black is muddy off color. The 100% is traditional but has a spur on one teat. Which will show better?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It all depends on what the requirements are; if it's FFA etc.
Technically, since a spur has no orifice it is not considered a teat. At least not in two of the Boer goat associations.
The muddy color on the black. Are you saying she has brown hairs in there or is it rust colored?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Depends on more than color and teat structure... there's overall structure, volume and size, style/balance and muscle tone.... usually in that order. To some degree it depends on the judge. If you post pics I will gladly give my opinion and I'm sure other will do the same. I need profile, front, rear and teats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

the spur teat shouldn't matter at all for a market show, unless it is a registered breeding show. And eve then they spur teat may not matter. 

Like Dani said, body structure and thickness, ect.... really what matter. 
Photos?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks I will try to take pictures tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are the pics. Excuse the trim job. My ten year old does all the first summer clippings. Practice makes perfect, it is her 4-H projects. You can kinda see the spur on the left side. I love them both they are great goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to tell which would show better, until you can get some weight on them. 

The spur looks to be 1/2 way down the main teat, so, she is within the teat structure requirements of OK, judges like seeing clean teat structure though, but if she is over all nice, when her weight is up, she may do OK, depending on the judge. Try showing both of them and see who does better.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. They both need a bit more weight to show. They have similar traits but the black and white looks wider based.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Unfortunately she can only show one in the class. I might post pics again closer to fair. Thanks for the help. We don't have open class for Boers just ADGA dairy goats. But that might change as several of us have purchased does to boost market goats in our county.


----------

